# Thread dedicated to 04-06 pics?



## Nickers (Sep 14, 2013)

Can't seem to find a thread that is just pictures of various 04-06 goats, is there one?


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

Have you checked out the Photo Gallery;

GTO pictures | Pontiac GTO Photos - Main Index


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

You could check out the ride of the month thread too, every other month is the new GTOs.
Ride of the Month - Pontiac GTO Forum


----------



## Nickers (Sep 14, 2013)

Thanks guys, basically what I'm looking for.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Here is another one....
http://www.gtoforum.com/f2/gto-picture-thread-11253/


----------

